# Cheese flavored pastry roll -idea



## kadesma (Dec 9, 2006)

During holidays and sometimes just because, my girls and I make these up and serve them with drinks. They are so good this way..
We just make a cheese pastry using cheddar cheese, soft butter, tabasco sauce, flour ...Mix altogether roll into a ball and refrigerate til chilled about 30-40 min, in the mean time we chop up pimento stuffed green olives, crumble a few slices of bacon, and finely chop some green onion, using both green and white parts.Roll out the dough on wax or parchment paper then sprinkle the olives on top, lightly pressing them on the dough,follow with the bacon, and onion, makeing sure to press each in a little...roll up like a jelly roll make sure to seal the ends well. Wrap and put in refrigerator about an hour, then preheat oven to 400 and cut the roll into about 1/4 inch slices and bake on ungreased cookie sheet til edges are a light brown..Best served hot... 
Pastry I'm sure you have a favorite but here is what we use. It's an about
4 oz. grated cheddar cheese
3-Tab. soft butter
Tabasco, amt. is up to you 
1/2c. sifted a/p flour
kadesma


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 9, 2006)

Your Cheese Flavored Pastry Roll-Idea is great and it look so delicious.  I am  sure your girls and you enjoy making them during the Holidays.

It is a little early but I want to wish your whole family a wonderful Christmas and a very happy and healthy New Year.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 9, 2006)

Definitely a keeper!! Thank you!!!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 9, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Definitely a keeper!! Thank you!!!


Welcome, glad you like  
kadesma


----------

